# Table saw - check Router - check Scrollsaw - GO



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my ultimate blend of woodworking and scrolling blend. They really do go well together









The design is from ScrollSaw magazine and the insert pattern was too big, so I copied the picture of the intarsia project and traced it on the different wood species. I have real boot laces coming in and out of the gromets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice project.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice combination of woodworking talents,good job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice. I love to see people incorporating scroll work into larger projects. I often try to get a little scroll work in everything I build. I find that scrolling can accent a piece more than anything else.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

my scroll saw lets me be creative and personal. This boot bench was made for my son and daughter in law who asked me to make them a box to put their boots away and they had also requested for it to be high enough so their 2 dogs could sit on it and look out the window.

They were speechless when I delivered it and got a hug from my daughter in law.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice work. I love the intarsia bit.


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful job Bernie.
Keep up the good work.
flint


----------

